

Bitfortip – Get paid for answering questions - panagot
http://www.bitfortip.com

======
panagot
BitforTip allows users to ask questions to the public but the same users who
ask questions will offer a bitcoin reward that will be given to the first
member that gives the correct information that he was looking for..

For example, let’s say I wanted to know where to buy an item, or the answer to
a math problem. All I would need to do is ask the question on BitforTip and
deposit a small amount of BTC. Then, the person who answers correctly would
get my reward of Bitcoin for themselves.

